# Southport,NC area reports



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

Tuesday, 6-21-05 Well the winds were still from the NE and it was a little "Bumpy' heading offshore this morning. but at least you could go offshore today. We started at 15 mile rock where we had all the action last Friday to find it dead today. Checked out the Shark Hole and 18 mile rock, nothing!! So we headed to the Huston Wreck and found the 6 to 7 degree water temp. drop to hold true all the way out, I couldn't believe it, where did all the warmer water go? Today we had Jim Bragg, Jimmy bragg, Jeff Bragg, Amy bragg, Allan Hindley and Joe Lamm onboard the "YEAH RIGHT". Got to the Huston dropped the lines in and "BAM' three King's immediately. I mean 1-2-3- and that was it!!!!! I thought we had found the "motherlode", That's why it's called fishing and not catching. Thought mabey it was me but all the other boats I talked with were having trouble finding fish also. Think it might be the East Winds we have been experinceing for the past week along with a major temperature drop and a lunar tide along with a full moon, hey, when you look at all this, it's a miracle if you get a bite!!! But we managed some fish today, caught some of the biggest Triggerfish I've seen in a while, along with some big b-liners. some white grunts, black bass, some sharks, and yes, a few king mackeral. Things are supposed to improve as the week goes on, so, we'll try to get back on schedule one more time so the fish will know what they are supposed to do!!! Check out pic's on my site!! Till next time, FISH ON, Capt. Butch and Capt. Chris Foster. 








Monday, 6-20-05, Sometimes things just won't work out no matter how hard you try. I picked up our fishing crew for the day that consisted on Randy Millar, Denise Millar, Katie Millar, Jenny Millar, Greg Millar, and Seth Seaward. We were greeted with strong East Winds, and anyone who fishes down in the Southport area knows that for some reason a East Wind will shut the fishing off like flipping a switch, and today was no different. We trolled from shallotte inlet to the hot hole and only managed three Spanish Mackeral. Not too bad considering other boats were reporting only one and some reporting none. Well, it was pretty rough but we managed to get to Lighthouse Rocks and we picked up a few bottom fish before we decided to call it a day and we would try again at a better time and different day. No matter how much we would like for it to, sometimes things just don't work out. Why am I reporting this you ask? Because we all know that if you fish, you do not load the boat everytime, and I feel it is my job to let you know about the bad days just as much as the good days!!!! So keep check on the fishing reports, you might not like what you see, but, it will be the truth!! Check out pic's on my site!!Till next time!! FISH ON, Capt. Butch and Capt. Chris Foster. YEAH RIGHT SPORTFISHING CHARTERS, Southport, NC.


----------

